# Uinta Canyon *Pic Added*



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

We went up the canyon to roast hot dogs today. My wife, daughter and I went up before the rest of the clan so I could do a little fishing. I caught 2 fat ugly planter bows out of a small pond west of the trail head. If I didn't have to drag the two women around I would have fished longer. But hey, first fishing trip of the year and I got 2 so I can't complain too much!


Rainbow2 by stimmie_78, on Flickr


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey us women need to be dragged around (not by the hair as I know .45 would do :mrgreen: ) for fun things...  Nice pic of you and your daughter...I'm sure you all had a great first trip with many more to follow...glad you had a nice time looking forward to the next outing...


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I should invest in Barbie Pole stock.
They sure get around.
Nice picture by the way.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Hey us women need to be dragged around (not by the hair as I know .45 would do :mrgreen: ) for fun things...  Nice pic of you and your daughter...I'm sure you all had a great first trip with many more to follow...glad you had a nice time looking forward to the next outing...


All I can tell ya is.....move over when stimmie is driving on the road !!!


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, but watch out more so when his bro is driving!

Hope we catch 200+ this saturday up there! It'll be my first trip this year...


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I gotta make sure those squirrels under my hood get a good workout so I can get to the fish sooner and beat .45! And yes, my brother is the one you need to watch out for when he's driving!


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

But now we'll get rained out...


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

rain shmain.... fish still want me to catch them... I'll just outfish you again.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Only because of 2 things. 
1- you won't have kids with you
2- you'll be greedy and go to EVERY fishing hole before I and my 2 kids can get there...

But, I'll be benevolent and allow you to still come with us...haha. I'll still have a great time, as long as we don't really get poured on...


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, I still caught more. Nothing of size, though. My boy caught the biggest of the trip (a whole 10"!)

Still had a great time fishing and roasting pigs!

...wow, what a pain to have to resize. I was going to show a couple fish pics and the pigs on the spit...oh well. Great weather and great fun.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

use flickr and cut/paste the bbc code... pretty easy so you don't have to resize them. I only got 15... wasn't as good a trip as last year..


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Not going to bother with it...if I can't just attach them as is...I caught 27, Devin caught 1, Carsten caught 5, Kaden caught 1.


----------

